# Mixing Dry With Wet Food



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been mixing Charlie's dry food with a spoon of wet (canned) food. He is on Blue Buffalo. 

Now I ran out of wet food for a couple of days, and he won't go near his dry food. 

I have no problem getting more wet food but I was wondering if anyone else experienced a similar thing with their dog. 

Is Charlie ever spoiled...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I solved this problem by giving only dry food for breakfast. At dinner I give a touch of wet food with the dry food. Breakfast is much smaller than dinner. Yah, Charlie's spoiled, but aren't they all?  He won't hold out forever.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

:bounce:

Charlie is now eating dry food. 
It took a day and a half. 

What a stubborn little pup. 

:aetsch:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> I have been mixing Charlie's dry food with a spoon of wet (canned) food. He is on Blue Buffalo.
> 
> Now I ran out of wet food for a couple of days, and he won't go near his dry food.
> 
> ...


I don't blame him. That's like eating chips with no salsa!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

When I feed kibble I mix in tripe. I have no issue with it. I figure if its healthy food, they eat and like it - BONUS. I want my dogs happy when they eat. 

You could always mix up a raw egg in the kibble when you run out of the wet. Most dogs love that.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am with you Olie. I want my dog to enjoy his meals. If he prefers it with a little wet food as long as it is good for him why not? I hope to be able to get tripe soon. My good dog food store was out of it because of the storm but I am eager to have Swizzle try it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have found tripe on Amazon at some pretty good deals when you buy the 12 pack.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What dry food is he eating? 

Mine has no problems eating his kibble (Orijen); I use it for training treats, too.

That said, I always supplement his dinner with either good quality wet food (I try for ones that are organic, have > 65% meat, and use human grade ingredients) or with table scraps. Sometimes I top-dress the whole thing with something yummy: chicken broth, the dribbles of bacon grease left in the pan, a raw egg, a couple of spoonsful of yogurt, or a squirt of olive oil. 

Like CT Girl, I want him to enjoy his dinner, rather than just eat to stay alive! Plus, I love the happy dance he does while I'm preparing his meal :smile:. He KNOWS there is something good in there.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> What dry food is he eating?


He is on Blue Buffalo. 

I have no problem with adding wet food to his bowl. 
I had just run out for a couple of days and could not get to the store.


----------

